# New demon



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this is my new demon Hesikia he was made possible with the help of Lauriebeast for the idea of celuclay and explained how to use it and Dave the Dead fro help on the wings I'm so grateful for the awsome people here at haunt forum


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job! Looks wonderful!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good Mike, what's the little guy in the chair think of the new demon?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The demon looks good, but I think the kid prop on the porch need a little more work to look realistic.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

good job.....you artistic type fella you


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job I like the colors


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool, nice job!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job. The eyes on the mask are very creepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face on that creature reminds me of those Foo dogs on Oriental temples, only a whole lot meaner. The wings turned out beautifully. I like the tattered look.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

seriously sweet!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

those teeth are sick! I love it!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent job there, Mike! That'll scare some ToT's for sure.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I LOVE HIM!! Maisie was out tonight and got to see him, we'll drive by tomorrow night and check him out! Amazing!!


----------

